

Newsweek's Dan Lyons quits blogging -- includes the full text of his five deleted posts - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/11/18/real-dan-lyons-quits-blogging-over-yanked-blog-post

======
iigs
Sounds pretty angry to me. I don't know what the tone of his site was like in
general, but maybe he needs to take some time off and cool down a little bit.

Life's too short to be constantly bitter toward people.

~~~
wyclif
_Lyons slammed the company after Yahoo flacks told him just weeks ago that the
Google/Yahoo search deal was a "sure thing" and that Jerry Yang wasn't going
anywhere. "Then that deal fell apart. And now Jerry Yang is out on his ass.
The take-away: Do not believe a word that Yahoo says. Ever."_

Then again, getting lied to constantly by PR people isn't exactly something
that's going to result in happy feelings.

------
brandnewlow
What's wrong with calling out PR people when they lie? I get why it's not good
from the publisher's standpoint, but if they PR guys at Yahoo! are making
stuff up constantly, call 'em liars.

------
cpr
Once Fake Steve Jobs was unmasked, it was all downhill from there. The strain
was already becoming evident...

~~~
unalone
It's a shame, because he was an incredible blogger. FSJ is the blog that I
point people to as a sign of what Internet writing can be.

~~~
brandnewlow
the guy IS an incredible blogger. He's just gotta find a new gig that lets him
harness those skills again.

